
The Ocean Carries 'Memories' of SARS-CoV-2 - MindGods
https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/the-ocean-carries-memories-of-sars-cov-2/
======
gus_massa
The project is barely related to SARS-CoV-2, the title is almost a linkbait.

